# Villas At The Fairway - Poconos



## Susie (Jun 8, 2009)

I booked Columbus Day at this resort in a three bedroom, but now I'm reading some really bad things about this resort (written in 2005).  As anyone stayed here recently?  I invited a few friends and I'll really be embassassed 

Any details would be appreciated!
Thanks


----------



## Hornet441 (Jun 8, 2009)

Stayed in a 3 bedroom 2 years ago. Was kinda disappointed: run down, needed maintenance, a little dirty. Was roomy enough for 2 adults and 3 18-20 yr olds. We only used it as a base so it sufficed but as I said, was disappointed.


----------



## senorak (Jun 8, 2009)

It's been a few years, but the 3BR we stayed in was very nice....however, areas of the resort were a bit rundown.  We thought the unit was very roomy...huge MBR w/ fireplace and jacuzzi tub; other 2 BRs were large, as well.  Kitchen and living room were very spacious.  Is it "elegant"?  No, most of the accomdations in the Poconos are more "rustic", however, I would rate the 3BR Villas @ Fairway as one of the nicer units.  

Deb


----------



## wackymother (Jun 8, 2009)

Susie said:


> I booked Columbus Day at this resort in a three bedroom, but now I'm reading some really bad things about this resort (written in 2005).  As anyone stayed here recently?  I invited a few friends and I'll really be embassassed
> 
> Any details would be appreciated!
> Thanks



I'm going there in August, staying in a 3br and really looking forward to it. I've heard nothing but good things about the 3br units. The 2brs and 1brs are another story....


----------



## ctscribe (Jun 8, 2009)

*Was there last october*

While the furniture was old and dated, the place could use a update for the most part it was clean and lots of activities. You know you are in trouble when they have sheet that you have to sign saying if you don't like the room you have to come back right away in order to move.

Have check all appliances didshes and ot/pans. and did have plenty of towels, they have a shuttle that runs on the half hour. on a scale of 1-10 (6)

Stayed at Shawnee on the Delaware Ridge Top very nice recently upgared 2005. In May we visited with son and family.


----------



## thecypher (Jun 8, 2009)

I have stayed here about a year or so ago and I was worried about the negative reviews also. But it wasn't all that bad. It was just fine. Not top notch or anything but certainly don't have to worry about getting embarrassed. Just go and enjoy!


----------



## grest (Jun 8, 2009)

When we were there a few years ago, we stayed in two different 2 br units.  One was not so good, but the other was quite lovely...depends, I guess.  
Connie


----------



## anne1125 (Jun 9, 2009)

I was in a 3 bedroom a few years and loved it.  I would go back again.

Anne


----------



## Susie (Jun 9, 2009)

wackymother said:


> I'm going there in August, staying in a 3br and really looking forward to it. I've heard nothing but good things about the 3br units. The 2brs and 1brs are another story....




Would you mind giving an update upon your return?  Thanks.


----------



## wackymother (Jun 9, 2009)

Susie said:


> Would you mind giving an update upon your return?  Thanks.



Sure, but that will be too late for you, won't it? My check-out date is August 28.


----------



## decolady424 (Jun 9, 2009)

I stayed in a 3BR at this resort this past January, and it was brand new!  Absolutely gorgeous!  It was way up at the top of the mountain, I think the unit numbers were in the 3800's. 

We also had a 2BR unit the same time, it was down closer to the entrance and way older.  Still nice, though.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Susie (Jun 10, 2009)

wackymother said:


> Sure, but that will be too late for you, won't it? My check-out date is August 28.



I wouldn't cancel, but would like to be prepared.  We're not going until Oct.9th
Thanks
Suisie


----------



## Susie (Jun 10, 2009)

decolady424 said:


> I stayed in a 3BR at this resort this past January, and it was brand new!  Absolutely gorgeous!  It was way up at the top of the mountain, I think the unit numbers were in the 3800's.



Oh that's good news...maybe I can request something, although being a holiday, I don't expect anything.
Thanks


----------



## wackymother (Jun 10, 2009)

Are you worried about the units or the resort or the area in general? Because, honestly, the poster here saying the 3br was just okay is the first remotely negative thing I've heard about the 3brs. They're supposed to be quite nice. Did you look at the RCI.com reviews for the 3brs?


----------



## Susie (Jun 10, 2009)

It wasn't on this site I read some bad reviews.  I forgot the name "travel ___something or other.  Roaches, moldy, etc. But I feel much better now.  I was more worried about the state of the room rather than the activities.


----------



## wackymother (Jun 10, 2009)

Maybe TripAdvisor? The reviews of Villas at Fairway there are horrible, but almost all of them are for the 2brs and 1brs. The 3brs are supposed to be all new and nice.


----------



## Bruce W (Jun 10, 2009)

wackymother said:


> Maybe TripAdvisor? The reviews of Villas at Fairway there are horrible, but almost all of them are for the 2brs and 1brs. The 3brs are supposed to be all new and nice.




We had confirmed a 3 bedroom a couple of years ago, starting on July 4.  When we got there, they gave us a 2BR ( did not know until we went to the unit). While nice, the layout was not good for 4 adults and 2 children. After another wait at the desk, we were given a 3BR. What a nice unit, big living room, kitchen and dining room and master bath with both Jacuzzi and Sauna on the first floor, and 2 BR and a loft area with a full bath upstairs.  

Not much to do around there, but, a great unit.


----------



## Pat H (Jun 10, 2009)

Probably not in time for your stay, but the resort has applied for a casino license. Split Rock had also applied but then withdrew. It's probably a good bet that they will be approved.


----------



## Susie (Jun 11, 2009)

Wackymother:  Yes!  It was Trip Adviser where I read those reviews.  I guess you read them also.  They were kind of scary!  
Glad to hear the 3 bedrooms are in good shape.


----------



## Susie (Sep 29, 2009)

Getting close to my trip and I saw I had a 2 bedroom reserved.  I hope they are OK


----------



## wackymother (Sep 29, 2009)

Susie, I forgot to post after we got back. We had a 3br that was BEAUTIFUL! Huge and very clean, cathedral ceiling with an enormous full kitchen featuring nice full-size appliances and a large island. Both a "formal" dining area and a small casual eating area, plus a deck outside. Master bedroom was on the first floor and had a jacuzzi and a sauna, plus a master bath with shower. Living room with comfy furniture, TV, and DVD player. Also a half-bath on the first floor. Upstairs, two more good-sized bedrooms, another full bath (maybe two? can't remember) and even a sleeping loft with two twin beds. 

The only negatives I could see are that the shuttle bus does not run regularly--we waited an hour for it one day, and it never did turn up. Also the arcade area should be better maintained; many of the machines did not work. But the children's craft activities, the main lobby, the shows, the pools--pretty much everything else that we used was very nice. HTH, let me know if you have any questions that I can answer.


----------



## Susie (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks Wackymother.  My concern was that I didn't have one of the newer 3-bedrooms, but rather a 2-bedroom..I don't know about those.  Two of my friends dropped out, so the size doesn't matter, but I hope we get a newer room.
I also see that they have someone who gives massages.  Might try one of those!
Thanks


----------

